

Kickstarter Projects That Might Actually Change Your Life - jimmycooper
http://collex.io/c/kickstarter-projects-that-might-actually-change-the-way-you-live-1405346089/

======
IgorPartola
Air Purifier - is your air actually so dirty? If it is, there are great
purifiers already on the market.

EyeSpeak - no idea if this will work, but sounds cool.

Rainforest Connection - no idea if this will, but sounds cool.

JAESA - I call BS. If the only thing that stood between us and the kind of AI
this is talking about was a $30,000, don't you think IBM, or NASA, or
Microsoft, or one of a few dozen other large companies would have already done
it? Hell, $30k is pocket change to invest into something like this for an
individual with a large savings account. The profits earned would be huge.

Pyramid Garden - go to Home Depot and build your own.

GlobalStar - no idea if this is good or bad.

Daymak Beast - the problem with these is always that the battery doesn't have
enough juice and the solar panels are only strong enough to power a pocket
calculator. It's possible that this thing is a fun toy, but it is not real
transportation. Get a bicycle if you want to be green.

Go Kin Packs - IMO a hand wind generator would be much more convenient than
tiring your on your hike over many miles.

idenergie/river turbine - is it not a solved problem to extract energy from
running water? Wouldn't a water wheel be easier/cheaper?

Rapidly rechargeable battery - it's a capacitor/supercapacitor. They do indeed
charge very fast, but hold only about 1/10th of the energy of an equivalent
Li-Ion battery. I believe you can already buy pre-packaged supercapacitors
with charging circuitry elsewhere.

~~~
avian
> Daymak Beast - the problem with these is always that the battery doesn't
> have enough juice and the solar panels are only strong enough to power a
> pocket calculator.

In the specifications they say their solar panel is "15 W/hr". They even
calculate that again in their update. I think that's enough to say they don't
know what they are talking about.

~~~
IgorPartola
Nice. A Watt is a Joule/second, or rate of transfer of energy. So W/hr is
unit-equivalent to Joule/(second * second) or acceleration of transfer of
energy.

What they probably mean is Watt * hour which is a unit of energy (Joule /
second * second or just Joule). 15 Watt*hours is enough to power a 15 Watt
bulb for one hour. Or move a hamster on a trike across a living room for about
the same amount of time.

------
JacobEdelman
Not all of those projects are legit. For instance, J.A.E.S.A. is obviously a
fake product. It promises Jarvis, holographic interface and AI, without any
explanation of how it works. Even one of the several technological advances it
promises would have been revolutionary yet no mention of their existence can
be seen outside of the Kickstarter product.

~~~
probablyfiction
At 3:36 in the video, when the 'interface' shuts down, it closes into Visual
Studio. So not only is J.A.E.S.A. a next-generation AI, it runs natively on
Windows.

The whole video screams 'scam'

------
nazgulnarsil
Many of these are either snake oil or well intentioned but doomed dilettante
projects.

